
How a controversial gig economy bill became a test for 2020 candidates - mrjaeger
https://www.vox.com/2019/8/27/20833233/ab-5-california-bill-candidates-vote
======
mdorazio
The question to me is to what degree gig businesses would be destroyed if this
bill got passed in a few states including CA. I've commented before that Uber
and Lyft prices have already gone up noticeably over the last two years to the
point where I think twice about taking one vs. driving or waiting for a bus.
And that's with per-ride revenue already likely below cost. AB 5 seems like it
would increase that cost at least 20% more just to cover all the new employee
overhead, even if wages were kept at local minimums.

